# College Golf.



## jrgolfer07 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I am a senior in high school and i was just wondering if anyone here played golf in college, and what they thought about it. This year was my first year in golf and i finished with a 9.4 handicap and i love the game so i want to play in college. I never really realized how much i would love the game, but that first day i played with my dad hooked me. I currently have two schools looking at me, but i was just wondering what the experience is like and if there is any advice on things i should ask the coaches to really get a better feel for their coaching and abilities to help me if i need it.

Thanks


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Get the coaches names and try Googleing them, could be people out there who've worked with them...Just a thought..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Find out what support the team has to help you maintain your studies while on the road for a tournament. At the University of Louisville in the early 70's, we had a couple grad students who ran scheduled study sessions. We had to keep to a mandatory attendance schedule in those sessions or be disqualified from playing for the team in the tournament. The coach and university also were good about arranging to let us take tests early before leaving for any tournaments where we might be out of town more than a long weekend.


----------



## MyGolfHQ (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't play golf in college, but I did play baseball at a Division I school. If you have the opportunity to play college athletics, I would definitely recommend it. Keep in mind, however, that it will be tougher for you than the average student. If you have a trip you need to go on, you'll have to get your stuff done before you go. Also, we had to make sure our classes were done by noon every day so that we could practice in the afternoon. We practiced year-round (with the exception of about 3 weeks around X-mas).

It isn't easy, but the friends you make and the experiences you have will last you a lifetime.


----------

